# Fluval Spec V Problems



## latentimage (Jun 29, 2014)

Well, I am newly registered user with a question that I cannot find the answer to anywhere else. I suppose that's how many people get started posting on message boards anyhow.  Even though I just now signed up, I have been reading over the past 2 years since I bought my Rex (Veiltail) from a local pet shop. I thought I had been giving him the best of the best, but now I'm officially frustrated.

Rex got sick a few days ago, and I had a breakdown when I thought he had died. It turns out that he was having swim bladder issues. Since then, I have been nursing him back to health by fasting him, feeding him peas etc, and he's doing very well. The point of the story is that now that he's out of that tank, I need to fix some of the problems that may have contributed to his getting sick. Even if they didn't they annoy me so they probably annoy him. I have the Fluval Spec V setup with everything as it was stock. Just him in there of course. 










My main problem is with the filtration system. It just seems way too powerful for him, even on it's lowest levels. I have heard of putting a sponge or something on the end if the nozzle, but I haven't tried it yet since I'm not really sure how to go about doing this or even if this is the best approach.

I have also read that you can tear the black partition out and put in some other kind of filter. I would consider this an option if more knowledge people thought it would be a good idea. Rex seemed to like the corner filter setup of his last tank, but it was a 1 gallon and he just needed more room. The Fluval is a decent quality tank, but this is a problem I need to deal with somehow.

Additionally, the filter does not seem to be doing much of anything anyhow. Does anyone else with this tank setup have the same issues? I am afraid that the filter not cleaning the water enough could have contributed in some way to his illness. Testing of the water revealed nothing unusual I guess, but it just doesn't look as clean as it should be in there. The pic I have up there is not with the current water quality. Sorry for the long post, but I would sincerely appreciate any help that you can provide.

Thank you!


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a spec 3, and tore out the partition because the filtration caused so many problems. Filtration was the pits, it is the worst filtration I've ever run across in 40 years, besides the underground. The grate tore fins, the return was too hard, if you baffled it, it wouldn't circulate the tank correctly, etc.
My betta is now happy and healthy with a HOB on his tank.
For that reason, I would never purchase another Spec tank.

And yes, my fish got sick in that tank.


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

My fish was highly agitated in that tank, regardless of me fixing the filtration problem (i.e., strong outflfow, the grates for the inflow). He constantly glass surfed the walls of the tank. Your only real solution is as stated by the person before me: tear out the partition and use a HOB filter.

Here's a good one with a pretty light outflow and decent filtration:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+9821&pcatid=9821&s=lh

It's similar to the Penn Plax Cascade 20 filter that I have (which doesn't seem to be sold at most places) and love.


----------



## latentimage (Jun 29, 2014)

After reading your posts, I think removal of the partition is the only way. I am looking at ordering a Penn Plax Cascade 100. Says it's good for up to 20 gallons. Is this a good choice?

Thanks again!


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Just looked again and remembered you had a 5 gal. 
Yes that should work fine.
I have a Fluval C2 on my 5 gal tank, and love it to death. But it is a little more expensive than that one you looking at.
Another one you might look at is the Aquaclear 20. A lot of people have them and love them. Again, a little more than the one you are looking at.


----------



## latentimage (Jun 29, 2014)

I checked out all the ones you mentioned, and I think I will probably go with the Fluval C2. I stocked up on a bunch of replacement media for my current setup, and it looks like some of it is interchangeable. The actual filter than came with it is bound for the trash though. I would recommend against anyone getting this setup for a Betta. The actual glass tank is nice, but it's not worth it when you find out that you have to throw everything else away.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

I hope you like the C2, I know I do. It's really a breeze for maintenance. I also like that the intake tube is adjustable for length. I have mine as low to the sand as it will go. I find the filter picks up poo and food too.
Let me know how you like it.


----------



## latentimage (Jun 29, 2014)

I had no idea that the tube could be adjusted. This sounds like a really great feature. With the tank as it is now, I had to use a turkey baster thing to clean it all the time. Anything that cuts down on that would be great. 

I checked the local Pet Smart for the C2 after your post, but they didn't have it. 35 bucks on Amazon though, so I'm just going to order it there. Should be here Tuesday or Wednesday. I will definitely let you know how it goes. Thanks again!


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

latentimage said:


> I had no idea that the tube could be adjusted. This sounds like a really great feature. With the tank as it is now, I had to use a turkey baster thing to clean it all the time. Anything that cuts down on that would be great.
> 
> I checked the local Pet Smart for the C2 after your post, but they didn't have it. 35 bucks on Amazon though, so I'm just going to order it there. Should be here Tuesday or Wednesday. I will definitely let you know how it goes. Thanks again!


Hagen has a great warranty on it too, so make sure you register it at their site.


----------



## latentimage (Jun 29, 2014)

Well, I removed the partition for the filter quite easily. Another question for anyone else who has done this though…

I was wondering if anyone has attempted to remove the frosting that's on the glass? I tried using a razor blade but haven't had any luck at all. I guess I can just leave it there, but it would be nice to figure out a way to remove it on the front panel of the tank if I could.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

latentimage said:


> Well, I removed the partition for the filter quite easily. Another question for anyone else who has done this though…
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has attempted to remove the frosting that's on the glass? I tried using a razor blade but haven't had any luck at all. I guess I can just leave it there, but it would be nice to figure out a way to remove it on the front panel of the tank if I could.


No, that frosting is the glass. It's frosted glass, you cannot remove it. But it's great for hiding things. I think it makes a great background that way.
Just scrape off any silicone residue on the glass, be careful down at the bottom you don't want to break the slicone seal at the bottom of the glass.

This is what mine looks like, of course I've fixed it up a little bit more since I took this pic.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Also get some of this. It will start your cycle.http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+20024+24846&pcatid=24846


----------



## latentimage (Jun 29, 2014)

Well, I've gotten everything put back together and cleaned. I also started with some Nutrafin cycle, water conditioner and aquarium salt to get things going again. Hopefully the new filter will be here in a day or so. I'm sure it will make a big difference. I guess the positive side of all of this is that Rex will have a bit of new territory to explore. Here's what everything looks like so far:










Hope he likes it


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

latentimage said:


> Well, I've gotten everything put back together and cleaned. I also started with some Nutrafin cycle, water conditioner and aquarium salt to get things going again. Hopefully the new filter will be here in a day or so. I'm sure it will make a big difference. I guess the positive side of all of this is that Rex will have a bit of new territory to explore. Here's what everything looks like so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! Looks great!. You won't regret it. So much easier to take care of.
Love your decor, but do keep an eye on it for any kind a paint leaching. Just a safety precaution.
I really love it though.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

I use PP Cascade 100 on my larger tanks. you might want to try a smaller one as even with the flow turned all the way down it may still be too strong Spec 5. I have some of the Cascade 20's as well for my smaller tanks and they do a good job. Cascade 20's are hard to come by however. My filter of choice for my 3 gallon tanks is the Deep Blue Nano (Biomaxx) filter.




latentimage said:


> After reading your posts, I think removal of the partition is the only way. I am looking at ordering a Penn Plax Cascade 100. Says it's good for up to 20 gallons. Is this a good choice?
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## latentimage (Jun 29, 2014)

Well, I got the C2 in this morning, and I got it up and running. Rex was fully recovered, so I introduced him back into the tank with it. He loves it! No problems with the water flow, and the tank is sparkling. I am in the process of setting up a 3 way divided 10 gallon for some bettas I'm getting from Thailand, and I'm going to order the same filter for that too. In my opinion, the C2 is very betta friendly and a fantastic price. If anyone is interested in getting one, check Amazon.

Rex still doesn't trust the end of the tank that used to have the partition for the filter. He goes close to it, but just kind of sits there. I can tell he's thinking things just aren't quite right. I've added some plants in that area, and I hope he will eventually try them out and enjoy them. Hopefully soon! Thanks again to everyone for their help! I'm just so happy he's healthy again, and that the changes I made to the tank should prevent future illness. I did the math, and it's been almost 2.5 years since I bought Rex. Hopefully he grows much older!


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

latentimage said:


> Well, I got the C2 in this morning, and I got it up and running. Rex was fully recovered, so I introduced him back into the tank with it. He loves it! No problems with the water flow, and the tank is sparkling. I am in the process of setting up a 3 way divided 10 gallon for some bettas I'm getting from Thailand, and I'm going to order the same filter for that too. In my opinion, the C2 is very betta friendly and a fantastic price. If anyone is interested in getting one, check Amazon.
> 
> Rex still doesn't trust the end of the tank that used to have the partition for the filter. He goes close to it, but just kind of sits there. I can tell he's thinking things just aren't quite right. I've added some plants in that area, and I hope he will eventually try them out and enjoy them. Hopefully soon! Thanks again to everyone for their help! I'm just so happy he's healthy again, and that the changes I made to the tank should prevent future illness. I did the math, and it's been almost 2.5 years since I bought Rex. Hopefully he grows much older!


Great! I knew you would love the C2.
As far as him not going back in that area. Gideon did that too for a while, and then he did eventually venture back there.
Hope all goes well for you. Glad I could help!


----------

